# Credit Crunch - OMG



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am actually starting to get worried... jobs are being cut all over the place although thankfully not in my place of employment.

My friends are very worried about their jobs, we are due to remortgage at the end of this year and I am starting to worry now!

What is everyone else thinking?

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Me and Dp were having the credit crunch conversation last night. 

I think retail is being hit the worst, which is understandable with people not spending. This then has a knock on effect for everyone else

My last day was yesterday, got to pop into work later to fill in my redundancy forms, but i still cant believe that a company 100 years old has folded  

Things are looking very bleak


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Dakota were you a Woolworths employee? So sad that such a brilliant company has gone, i wil reaqlly miss my local Woolies as i used to get most of D's toys there and some of his clothes, then the other two places i got his clothes from have also gone from our town, Adams Kids went bankrupt and M&Co closed it's kids, men's and homeware store (well the M&Co franchisee did as the lease was up and he didn't want to renew, he still has the M&Co womens store in the town but in a diferent location). We already have four shops gone in four weeks and there are at least two more that are having closing down sales.

Well i guess this is what hapens when you have supermarkets that can offer things much cheaper than other retailers, (though my local supermarkets don't carry clothes and toys) Heard rumours on t'internet about WHSmith and Poundstretcher anyone else heard anything?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Things are really bleak... I am getting really concerned, I am concerned anyway as DH's state of employment is questionable!  

I am seriously going to do a financial overhaul over the next few weeks and make cutbacks where I need to etc and start clearing debt, overdrafts and also start to save!

I am usually quite frugal but since November have lapsed. Back to frugality and praying that this comes to an end soon!

Fuzzier ~ What rumours about them have u heard?? 

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've heard a rumour that Microsoft will be laying of 17% of their staff - which is approximately 15000 people worldwide.

Its just a rumour - but the announcement is said to be made on January 15th.

If its true, then it's certainly a signal of bad times.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG things must be bad if Microsoft will be cutting back.

This was before Christmas that i heard that you shouldn't buy gift vouchers from WHSmiths as they were reported to be in trouble and if they go into Administration the administrators don't have to honour gift vouchers.  Heard that Poundstretcher are in trouble and closing some stores and that my local one may be one of them , don't know what truth there is in any of these but it does make you wonder who's next. Think dh's job is quite safe (Morrisons employee), though he has been cut back to his minimum contract hours so tightening our belts. We need a frugal tips thread i think on things you can do to save money, what do you think Saila?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I think there was a thread somewhere, will have a search and revive it

Yes i was a woolies employee   Just been on the phone about jobseekers, still doesnt seem real

Marks and spencers are shutting simply food stores and to major stores are shutting, i think Croydon and another?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's all very worrying isn't it?

Viyella womenswear have gone into administration today too.

On the subject of M&S their sales are down 7.1% since in the last 13 weeks and they are due to make jpb cuts too

Taken from retail weel
_The company said it plans to slash its cost base by £175 million to £200 million by cutting 1,230 jobs, 780 in the stores and 450 at head office. The company also plans to make changes to its pension scheme.

27 stores are to close, 25 of which are small Simply Food units_

My DP works as a retail manager for a flagship BHS and strangley enough his store is trading up 11% on last year and ironically he will be due a nice bonus in May (the first one in 3 years)  But not all stores are like this and I know BHS too are considering job cuts.

Next sale's figures are also going down fast.

New Look have had a great year though.

I would urge everyone really to look on moneysavingexpert and see what you can save money on.. every penny will count at the minute. I saved about £600 so far by changing my Gas & electric from Npower back to British Gas, My home insurance to Tesco and my BT phone line & BT Internet to orange. Phone and internet saved me £30 a month as I have a orange phone contract and broadband / landline comes free  Found a better car insurance deal too but as I have a claim going through I can't change it just yet.. To us it makes no difference changing half way through the year as we have maximum no claims but if you haven't wait untill your renewal.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

DH heard the other day that his contract won't be renewed, he is currently looking, but there just aren't the jobs around.  He has e-mailed all the agencies and looked in the local newspapers.  My bro lost his job a few months ago.  Not a very nice time.

The company that I work for employ about 240 people and are looking to take on an extra 30 this year.

Sue


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

its a big worry to everyone out there i think at the min 

my brother got the cut before christams as he used to work for a timber firm and there was quite afew cuts.

everday i hear more and more being closed down 

my dh works for argos and i pray that doesnt have a risk aswell as im not working anymore 

the thing is now my brother isnt working hes more well off due to getting his rent ect paid


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been a member on moneyexpert for some time now... but will be making me some drastic cutbacks I think.

Its really sad and a worrying time and I just don't know if things will get better or not.

We still have a bit of debt   and I was hoping this year I would be clearing it but it seems it will be difficult simply making ends meet.

My job seems safe at the moment but to be honest you don't know what you are waking up to from one day to the next

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

It is very scarey and we are worried.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

me&dh work for the car industry we where laid off before xmaswent back 5thjan there now looking to lay us off again we think.everywhere looks bleak no job is safe .

cardwarehouse is going aswell it was in the paper last night 

                                      marie76xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We are so worried still, going to try saving as much as we can and start making cutbacks. Even the simplest things like planning food shopping! Filling the slowcooker up instead of M&S ready meals etc

I am going to plough money into debts this year also and try and get out of it so if one of us did lose our jobs we would stay afloat!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH could be losing his job on Friday.... OK, my world has just gone pop  

Please pray with us he either doesn't lose it or finds another one quickly!



xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

I've moved a couple of the posts that appeared on this thread to financial matters, money saving tips. A thread had already been going on the same topic and you'll maybe find some additional tips over there .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162157.0#lastPost

Happy saving!

Please do continue to use this thread though to talk about the economy in general .

Louj


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

It is quite a scary time, my dh job is safe at the moment but his boss keeps hinting that he might have to let a few staff go.

Its so stressfull, as there is no way we can afford our house (rented), and his boss is also our landlord. 

We live about 300 miles away from family, so there would be no way of staying with them either.

Think im just scared incase the worst does happen. But, hopefully his job will remain safe.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey,  were actually not too bad, we buy flats and rent them out so we are buying them up at the moment cheaper, however how bad will this get, if millions of people go on the dole will there be enough money for the government to cope It is very worrying    

Going to start my veggie patch again just in case. 

DH is a property developer and works for himself he'd recently bought two plots of land to build and sell but we dont think they will sell so will rent, which will be ok long term but we will struggle short term as a result of the market. 

My thoughts with those of you who are facing uncertain careers I'm thinking of you all.   

donna x


----------

